
How robotic delivery will disrupt the grocery industry - moglito
http://venturebeat.com/2017/03/05/how-robotic-delivery-will-disrupt-the-grocery-industry/
======
Eridrus
If we really can crack automated delivery it will drastically change our
economy, I think it would be hard to dispute that. The whole idea of a "retail
store" makes less and less sense as delivery costs fall.

And I'm pretty sure we'll eventually crack automated delivery, but as they
mention, the problem is that existing buildings are not configured for it and
it will take a long time for them to get reconfigured, particularly since
apartment entrances/roofs, etc are all shared resources.

The author's company, Savioke, seems to be targeting hotels, which certainly
makes sense as a go to market strategy, but further reinforces how this would
likely struggle in more typical settings for the foreseeable future.

